# Je n'ai pas encore vu de "thrillers" ou autres films flippant...



## Avril-VII (13 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous.
J'ai (de nouveau ) besoin que l'on me prenne la main. J'ai 15 ans et je n'ai vu aucun film d'horreur ou d'angoisse à part 6ème sens, qui ne m'a pas fait grande frayeur mais on saute quand même.

Bon, je décide d eme prendre ne main et de m'initier à ce genre de films... C'est idiot, mais c'est un peu pour faire comme tout le monde mais j'éprouve une certaine fascination pour ce genre de films, je matte des tofs, les bandes annoces. Mais je ne franchis jamais le pas.

Jusqu'aujourd'hui on ma prété le film "gothika" de Matthieu kassovitz. L'intrigue me plaisait bien. J'ai lu des critiques, des résumés, des extraits des photos... Préparration intensive donc.

Je franchis donc le pas, je met en route. Premier 1/4 d'heure, montée en pression (je monte très vite) et au moment ou je sais que c'est là, le moment où (en connaissant par coeur l'histoire et le début du film avec extraits et tout), je coupe tout et je me dis suis-je prêt.

Vosu devez à présent vous dire : quelle tafiole celui-là... 

Je remercie les forums "psychologie et soutient" de macG :love:


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Sonny ? On a besoin de toi, steup...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Laisse ces films aux enfants....
passe plutot par un petit the ring (version japonaise pas le remake anglais...)
pour commencer, c'est leger et ça marche bien....apres pour te détendre, tu rigoles devant evil dead...(le 2eme est un peu meilleur que le premier...)

et apres, on attaque les choses serieuses avec l'Exorciste.....le plus prenant....le meilleur.....  

(tu peux toujours essayer autre chose mais l'exorciste c'est la reference....)

par contre, si le film de Kassovitz te fait de l'effet, l'exorciste, te faudra 2 mois pour t'en remettre......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Shinning pour le suspens


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Avril 2005)

Faut le voir avec quelqu'un ce genre de films ?

Voir son premier ilm flippant à 14 ans et demi : mode d'emploi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Faut le voir avec quelqu'un ce genre de films ?
> 
> Voir son premier ilm flippant à 14 ans et demi : mode d'emploi



non, a 2 ça marche moins bien......et toujours la nuit......

(en meme temps, une fois que tu es habitue, tu fais venir des demoiselle.....tu verras.... )


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> par contre, si le film de Kassovitz te fait de l'effet, l'exorciste, te faudra 2 mois pour t'en remettre......



Me voilà bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà bien



mais oui, mais oui.....


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

Et les Alien's ?


C'est pas un film d'épouvant mais on sursaute bien quand même ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Et les Alien's ?
> 
> 
> C'est pas un film d'épouvant mais on sursaute bien quand même ...



faudrait savoir, on parle de flim d'horreur ou de walt dysney....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

Massacre à la tronçonneuse (Celui de Tobbe Hooper)
Zombie (de Romero)
Suspiria et Inferno (Dario Argento)
La malédiction

Histoire de commencer par des classiques


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait savoir, on parle de flim d'horreur ou de walt dysney....




No comment ! 



Tu aimes pas ? plutôt ? non ? ou c'est la SF ? M'enfin Alien's et un classic quand meme.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin Alien's et un classic quand meme.



Heuuu.... "Alien - Le 8e passager" est un classique ; de par tout ce qu'il a pu apporter au genre de novateur... Aliens est tellement plus anecdotique...


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

M'enfin les goûts et les couleurs... 

Sinon, qui est "pas mal" le silence des agneaux..


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu.... "Alien - Le 8e passager" est un classique ; de par tout ce qu'il a pu apporter au genre de novateur... Aliens est tellement plus anecdotique...



:love:......il a tout dis, et on ne peut pas parler de ce film comme d'un film d'horreur.....c'est de la SF, pas plus......j'aime bien la SF mais là, c'est pas trop le sujet....apres, comme je disais, si alien lui fait peur........alors oublie le reste.....
j'ai une amie qui a eu peur tout le film en regardant Signe, et elle me dis, on se fait la trilogie des ring......peuchere........peuchere......je me demande si elle ne sursaute pas encore dans les supermarche devant les rayon VHS....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

La secte sans nom (De Jaume Balaguerò) est délicieusement glauque :love:


----------



## abba zaba (13 Avril 2005)

"Les Nerfs à vif" de Scorcese... :affraid: C'est pas un film d'horreur, mais suspens et sursauts garantis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

c'est marrant     

moi a ton age j'adorais regarder dario argento , le top du flip a l'epoque
je dois encore avoir  des k7 musicales qui ne sont pas moins terrifiantes
ecouté le soir et seul    


avec l'age par contre, ce style de film m'attirent de moins en moins, 
voire carrement plus du tout , je suis passé dans un'autre registre
style ceci http://www.cinemovies.fr/fiche_film.php?IDfilm=3895 
(je viens de le voir il y a 2/3 jours) ou bone collector (http://www.cinemamontreal.com/aw/crva.aw/p.cm/r.que/m.Montreal/j.f/i.186/f.The_Bone_Collector.html)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La secte sans nom (De Jaume Balaguerò) est délicieusement glauque :love:



pas bete, un film Catalan en plus... j'aime bien la fille qui fait brouborubour tout le film entre 2 scene......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant
> 
> moi a ton age j'adorais regarder dario argento , le top du flip a l'epoque
> je dois encore avoir  des k7 musicales qui ne sont pas moins terrifiantes
> ecouté le soir et seul



Aaaaah... Les BO des goblins... Biquette ; je t'aime :love:   Les chantonnements dans Suspiria vous mettent les poils au garde à vous...


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Psychose de Hitchcock
et Les yeux sans visage de Franju.

Ça devrait avoir son petit effet.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

Moi je te propose audition. Ca commence doucement, mais part la suite ça bascule dans un glauque magnifique et t'en ressors pas du tout intact !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Moi j'aime faire les soirées navets avec des potes, on achete des DVDs de grands films ( 1¤ le DVD  ) et c'est parti, du bon film gore avec du grand jeu d'acteurs, ya que ça de vrai 

Putain les mecs c'est mon 1000e post !  que d'émotion ( ptite larme sur la joue ) Merci à vous d'être si sympas :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

Dans un registre plus mûr et orienté terreur psychologique (Les borderline ne comprendront que trop) : "Le locataire" de Roman Polanski sur un scénario de MONSIEUR Roland Topor


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te propose audition. Ca commence doucement, mais part la suite ça bascule dans un glauque magnifique et t'en ressors pas du tout intact !



Audition, de miike, ça fait mal aux yeux de le regarder.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te propose audition. Ca commence doucement, mais part la suite ça bascule dans un glauque magnifique et t'en ressors pas du tout intact !



rah, c'est vrai...on en parlait tout a l'heure...
quand j'etais petit, Cristine m'avait beaucoup plu......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

au fait  .....*on est tous en train de faire fausse route*    

avril ne demande pas de lui donner des titres des films herisse poils
mais  lui donner le courage de les voir.....avec une copine si possible


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Audition, de miike, ça fait mal aux yeux de le regarder.



Pas qu'aux yeux ... J'ai toujours ce "kiri kiri kiri" si joliment prononcé et le bruit qui l'accompagne qui hantent mes nuits ... Rien que d'y repenser brrrrrrr !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai vu the Grudge ya quelques mois...... marrant, sans plus  ( en fait je l'ai vu parce que c'est le titre d'un morceau d'un de mes albums adulés alors comme une groupie je l'ai vu )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avril ne demande pas de lui donner des titres des films herisse poils
> mais  lui donner le courage de les voir.....avec une copine si possible



... Tiens ; au fait... Il est passé où, çui-là? Déjà couché... hmmmm... Ca serait bien qu'il aie 12 pages de réponses à se fader demain ; non?


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avril ne demande pas de lui donner des titres des films herisse poils
> mais  lui donner le courage de les voir.....avec une copine si possible



Oui, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment à conseiller. Je n'y connais rien dans ce genre de film : ça ne me motive pas, à la rigueur si c'est du Polanski (Rosemary's baby, j'avais vu). Enfin, c'est pas le sujet, des goûts et des couleurs...

Par contre, comme je suis bonne pâte, je me suis laissé entraîner à l'époque par les copains-copines à l'exorciste quand il est sorti au cinéma. J'ai rarement autant rigolé au cinéma, mais ce n'est toujours pas là la question.

En fait, j'avais 2 copines à côté, 2 soeurs, une de chaque côté. Bravo les films d'horreur, je suis revenu avec les bras marqués, j'avais assez de marques d'ongles pour avoir des bras style Grug : avec des écailles !   

Alors aller voir un film d'horreur avec une copine, je ne conseillerai pas    À mon avis, il vaut mieux attendre la copine à la sortie pour la rassurer  En plus, ça te laisse le temps d'aller boire un coup, voir un film intéressant, lire un bouquin, bader le nez en l'air, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tiens ; au fait... Il est passé où, çui-là? Déjà couché... hmmmm... Ca serait bien qu'il aie 12 pages de réponses à se fader demain ; non?



notre chere tete blonde demain a ecole
et comme tous sages garçons il se couche de bonne heure !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> notre chere tete blonde demain a ecole
> et comme tous sages garçons il se couche de bonne heure !!!



Oh ; non! Arrête! On dirait ma mère...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Polanski (Rosemary's baby, j'avais vu). Enfin, c'est pas le sujet, des goûts et des couleurs...



excellent, Rosemary's Baby......on ne vois rien et on crois voir des horreur tout le film...
enorme effet de sugestion.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment à conseiller. ...



toujours inegalable  toi !!!     

j'adore  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent, Rosemary's Baby......on ne vois rien et on crois voir des horreur tout le film...
> enorme effet de sugestion.....



Les vraies horreurs ; ce sont les tenues de la vieille voisine de Rosemary    Ca fout la pétoche, grave


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh ; non! Arrête! On dirait ma mère...



e puis quoi encore  ?      

je te signale que tu es plus VIEUX que moi, cher papa !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Pour flipper, essayez "Carrie", rien ne peut préparer à la dernière image du film, il y a aussi "Oranges mécaniques de Kubrick, et enfin, ma passion du jeu de mot m'oblige à citer "Pinball Wizard"


----------



## dool (14 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas qu'aux yeux ... J'ai toujours ce "kiri kiri kiri" si joliment prononcé et le bruit qui l'accompagne qui hantent mes nuits ... Rien que d'y repenser brrrrrrr !



Audition ? Y'a pas plus relaxant ! Cette bonne vieille scène d'acupunture qu'on s'y croirait !

Dans le genre un peu effrayant (et asiatique) pour commencer, moi je dis "Bankok Haunted" ... 

Puis après, <<Blanche neige et les 7 nains>> ...en VO... j'm'en suis jamais remise


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les vraies horreurs ; ce sont les tenues de la vieille voisine de Rosemary    Ca fout la pétoche, grave



Le bouquin, d'Ira Levin, si je ne m'abuse, est tout à fait lisible aussi.   

Si on dérive vers les films pas du tout d'épouvante mais "durs" (orange mécanique), il y a des films très forts mais à prendre avec précaution d'autant plus qu'ils ne cherchent pas à "faire peur" mais à s'interroger. Un modèle dans ce genre (mais je le répète, à ne pas aller voir si on ne sait pas où on va) : "les 120 journées de Sodome" de Pasolini. Là oui, ça remue les tripes.

(Et sans en rajouter : j'avais été frappé par une scène très dure mais vue à travers une longue-vue ou des jumelles, je ne sais plus trop, en tous cas, pour laquelle on n'avait que l'image et pas le son. Ça éliminait les effets faciles et ça ne faisait que renforcer le film.

Peut-être un test à faire pour certains films pour voir si ils remuent vraiment : couper le son.


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2005)

Moi, je recommande "Les Choristes"

Du suspens : va tomber le futal, va pas tomber le futal ?
De la suspiscion : et lui, pourquoi il a la raie au milieu ?
De l'horreur : ton gamin, à l'école, est obligé d'apprendre la chanson du film et de la chanter devant toi. Là, tu t'énerves, tu ne te contrôles plus et l'inévitable se produit, tu doit acheter la B.O. !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Puis après, <<Blanche neige et les 7 nains>> ...en VO... j'm'en suis jamais remise



Oui, quand quand la méchante reine transformée en sorcière par je ne sais quelle diabolique mixture elle veut faire croquer la pomme à Blanche Neige qui toute niaise ne se doute de rien et que les petits zanimaux de la forêt, eux ils ont compris, ils courent chercher les nains à la mine et que tous coooooourrent, coooourrent jusqu'à la maison des nains pour empêcher l'inélucatable catastrophe...

Ou même avant quand le type ils s'avance vers Blanche Neige qui cueille des fleurs et qui ne se doute de rien encore et toujours avec un gros couteau pour la tuer et lui arracher le c½ur...
On tremble on tremble...


Bref...






Sinon, je citerai, en plus de Psychose déjà cité, *les Oiseaux* du maître Alfred Hitchcock. Le film qui te fait avoir peur d'un moineau 


Maintenant parmi les inénarrables classiques en horreur il y a aussi :
*Freddy*
*Hellraiser*.
*Amity ville*
*Evil Dead*


Vus récemment pas forcément des thrillers ou des films d'horreur mais ça te tient bien en haleine: 
*Les autres*
*Le Village*
*Massacre à la tronçonneuse* (le remake)
*Signes*
*Les contes de la crypte*
*La tranchée*

En vrac, je citerai encore en vrac :
*Blair witch*
*CUBE* (à déconseiller aux claustrophobes)
*the Cell*
*Seven*


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je recommande "Les Choristes"
> 
> Du suspens : va tomber le futal, va pas tomber le futal ?
> De la suspiscion : et lui, pourquoi il a la raie au milieu ?
> De l'horreur : ton gamin, à l'école, est obligé d'apprendre la chanson du film et de la chanter devant toi. Là, tu t'énerves, tu ne te contrôles plus et l'inévitable se produit, tu doit acheter la B.O. !



  

Ça donnerait presque envie d'aller le voir, j'ai bien dit : presque.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Du suspens : va tomber le futal, va pas tomber le futal ?




Dans ce cas, inutile d'aller au vidéo club, suffit d'inviter Sonny chez soi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, inutile d'aller au vidéo club, suffit d'inviter Sonny chez soi



Pas d'accord avec toi, dans ce cas, je vois pas où est le suspens !


----------



## deadlocker (14 Avril 2005)

Au passage, je recommande Insomnia pour un bon thriller (je sais, je ne vais pas dans le sens du thread qui était parti dans les films d'horreur ;-)


Au fait, devant L'exorciste, j'ai pas eu franchement peur, mais bon ...


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Me revoilà, après une journée d'école...
Merci à) tous pour vos conseils sur les films à voir, mais ma question et robertav l'a bien dit, c'est comment regarder ce genre de film à peut prêt ca quoi...

Merci quand même, ca donne plein de pistes pour la suite !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'aujourd'hui on ma prété le film "gothika" de Matthieu kassovitz. L'intrigue me plaisait bien. J'ai lu des critiques, des résumés, des extraits des photos... Préparration intensive donc.


Ouais... on peut pas dire que ce soit le meilleur film de kassovitz, ni un bon film d'horreur d'ailleurs.



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> passe plutot par un petit the ring (version japonaise pas le remake anglais...)


Ouais, celui là est un bon film d'épouvant, Blair Witch aussi envoie du gros gros paté ! 


			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> evil dead...(le 2eme est un peu meilleur que le premier...)


Et ben... qu'est-ce que ça doit etre le premier :sick:



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Massacre à la tronçonneuse (Celui de Tobbe Hooper)


Ça c'est un film comique :rateau:



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu.... "Alien - Le 8e passager" est un classique ; de par tout ce qu'il a pu apporter au genre de novateur...


Ouais, et en le regardant seul dans le noir tu auras peur 



			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Merci à) tous pour vos conseils sur les films à voir, mais ma question et robertav l'a bien dit, c'est comment regarder ce genre de film à peut prêt ca quoi...


Ben, seul, dans le noir, avec le son fort et si possible dans une maison à la campagne (pour les hurlements d'animaux) dont le parquet grince comme ça tu mets 5 minutes pour rentrer dans ta chambre en regardant dans tous les coins. Si en plus t'as une mère qui trouve malin de se planquer dans les chiottes dans le noir pour te foutre la trouille t'as la totale.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilà, après une journée d'école...
> Merci à) tous pour vos conseils sur les films à voir, mais ma question et robertav l'a bien dit, c'est comment regarder ce genre de film à peut prêt ca quoi...
> 
> Merci quand même, ca donne plein de pistes pour la suite !



Tu risques de te bien te fendre la gueule


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Sinon un jour, je suis tombé sur un truc à la télé .... "Navarro" ça devait s'appeler ....
Si tu veux avoir peur je te le conseille !! Je n'ai pas tenu 5 mn tellement j'étais horrifié !!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Avril 2005)

Y a la cité de la peur aussi à ne pas manquer (c'est passé il y a quelques jours sur la 6 avant blair witch)


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

Pour t'echauffer, tu peux commencer par le JT, ensuite, tu te fais un nestor burma pour le suspens, et la, quand t'es bien chaud, tu enchaines avec la cité de la peur (le film d'horreur du début)... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un jour, je suis tombé sur un truc à la télé .... "Navarro" ça devait s'appeler ....
> Si tu veux avoir peur je te le conseille !! Je n'ai pas tenu 5 mn tellement j'étais horrifié !!


 
C'est rien a coté de l'Inspecteur Merdique!


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> ma question et robertav l'a bien dit, c'est comment regarder ce genre de film à peut prêt ca quoi...



Assis sur un fauteuil, de préférence face à la télé. Eventuellement, tu peux tenir une canette de bière à la main.


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Assis sur un fauteuil, de préférence face à la télé. Eventuellement, tu peux tenir une canette de bière à la main.


 Mais noooooooon hein. À cet âge là ça se regarde avec du Fanta©, des chips et des Kleenex©*. 



* en cas de scène de cul.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooooooon hein. À cet âge là ça se regarde avec du Fanta©, des chips et des Kleenex©*.
> 
> 
> 
> * en cas de scène de cul.


Ok pour le fanta (© Coca Cola company ) et les chips, 
Pour les kleenex, l'âge n'y change rien :rateau:


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour le fanta (© Coca Cola company ) et les chips,
> Pour les kleenex, l'âge n'y change rien :rateau:


 ça marche aussi à 17 ans, c'est vrai. :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

À ton age aussi poildep je suis sur, moi c'est plus bassine, modestement. :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Avril 2005)

Je vais en suggérer quelques uns, mais c'est tellement subjectif tout ça. 

Ce ne sont pas des films d'horreur, mais ils ont une ambiance à laquelle on peut être sensible, ou pas. Tout dépend de toi.

Misery
Seven
Halloween (1)
N'importe quel film de Dario Argento pas trop récent : fonce. C'est bon pour les yeux.


Un film d'horreur qui mérite d'être vu : "Cannibal Holocaust".  C'est quand même un truc de malade. Mais bon faut t'entraîner avec d'autres avant, par exemple avec "La nuit des Morts vivants", c'est  le début de la série.


En tout cas, si tu le sens pas, ne le fais pas. Te force pas à voir des trucs comme ça pour faire comme les autres qui se vantent de rire à ce genre de films. 
Ils rient parce qu'ils ne laissent pas une chance au film de leur faire de l'effet. Ils se conditionnent dès le début, c'est très facile et on peut le faire avec tout. Si tu décides de flinguer un film dès de départ, il n'a aucune chance, quel qu'il soit. 
C'est surtout très bête, autant faire autre chose. Ils perdent une occasion d'avoir des émotions fortes. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je vais en suggérer quelques uns....



une excellente remarque....mais Cannibal holocaust....c'est du dur de dur.....je pense qu'il vaut mieux qu'il evite......


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai un film..... un grnad, un qui fait Peur: 
SHADOW CREATURE ( À dire avec l'accent anglais de la mort qui pue ) avec le dieu ancien mister univers Shane Minoooor ! 
Un grand classique du cinema gore à effets spéciaux en pate à modeler, un DVD à 1¤ à Dock Games, un jeu d'acteur dément, à voir absolument :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

orange mécanique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

alors, dans les films bien flippant, on peut rajouter :

- requiem for a dream
- doberman 
- irreversible
- salo ou les 120 jours de sodome 

y sont pas effrayant a proprement parlé, mais bien flippant...

(ps : prevoir un sac pour le dernier, y a vraiment de quoi gerber, j'ai d'ailleurs laissé tombé l'idée de le voir en entier un jour...)


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

J'viens de lire une critique de "salo ou les 120 jours de sodome"...
ça à l'air brutal ce film, rien que le résumé me donne froid dans le dos, en plus, éliasé par Pasolini, 
il faut que je le trouve!


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de lire une critique de "salo ou les 120 jours de sodome"...
> ça à l'air brutal ce film, rien que le résumé me donne froid dans le dos, en plus, éliasé par Pasolini,
> il faut que je le trouve!


 Et une musique de Morricone, si je me souviens bien. 

Mais Kasparov n'éxagère pas : sacrément indigeste. :sick:


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de lire une critique de "salo ou les 120 jours de sodome"...
> ça à l'air brutal ce film, rien que le résumé me donne froid dans le dos, en plus, éliasé par Pasolini,
> il faut que je le trouve!


Va à la FNAC, va ! en plus, il existe en version super spécial méga bonus !


----------



## minime (15 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je décide d eme prendre ne main et de m'initier à ce genre de films...



Commence par un grand classique, comme Moderator.


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Commence par un grand classique, comme Moderator.


   

C'est quand même un peu hard pour commencer. :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

c'est clair, faut commencer par un truc plus soft que ça, sinon, il va pas s'en remettre


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Commence par un grand classique, comme Moderator.



Passer un film comme ça à une heure de grande écoute ! Y a des enfants, ici !


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Passer un film comme ça à une heure de grande écoute ! Y a des enfants, ici !


Oah, à la limite entre l'horreur et le porno    
ça va devenir un classique celui là 



PS. Paul, t'es vraiment sexy :rateau:


----------



## Gargouille (15 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> J'ai (de nouveau ) besoin que l'on me prenne la main. J'ai 15 ans et je n'ai vu aucun film d'horreur ou d'angoisse à part 6ème sens, qui ne m'a pas fait grande frayeur mais on saute quand même.



Tiens Greg est de retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de lire une critique de "salo ou les 120 jours de sodome"...
> ça à l'air brutal ce film, rien que le résumé me donne froid dans le dos, en plus, éliasé par Pasolini,
> il faut que je le trouve!



ouep, d'ailleurs je crois que pasolini sera torturé et assasiné quelques jours apres la sorti du film...
(a verifier !?!)


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et une musique de Morricone, si je me souviens bien.
> 
> Mais Kasparov n'éxagère pas : sacrément indigeste. :sick:



Oui, c'est un film dur de chez dur. Mais je le répète, faut pas aller voir ça en pensant voir un film d'épouvante.   

Ceci dit, le bouquin est, à mon avis, plus dur encore.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

Pasolini.... Laissons le reposer en paix ;,  messieurs... je pense qu'il l'a bien mérité ;maintenons nos sales pates loin de lui... Question du plus élémentaire des respectes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pasolini.... Laissons le reposer en paix ;,  messieurs... je pense qu'il l'a bien mérité ;maintenons nos sales pates loin de lui... Question du plus élémentaire des respectes



  :mouais: 



Quant au Marquis de Sade, je n'ai lu "que" la philosophie dans le boudoir... étonnant la façon dont sade, disons dans un bouquin de cul pour ne pas tourner autour du pot et etre bref, presente un traité philosophique, attaquant aussi bien la religion, la moral, et presentant sa vision de sa republique... Choquant,et c'est le mot, encore aujourd'hui.. mais a remettre dans le contexte du siecle des lumieres...


----------

